# adonis pleco



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Would it be cruel to keep an adonis in a 125gallon tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Over time it would be - Adonis reach lengths of at least 3ft / 1 meter.
But if you buy a juvenile, a 125g would be a perfect grow-out tank for a good number of years.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i don't know much about adonis plecos but i've read the are agressive. Would it house well with a clown knife and some pike characins? Also, what would be an appropriate home for an adonis, would 180 gallons be large enough?


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Wassup freak! still work at that lfs?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

my last shift was supposed to be thursday but that little shithead scratched me so tuesday's my last shift. That place is gonna go to sh*t after im gone cause i pretty much did all the maintainance. I woulda freaked out and destroyed micheal fukes but i still have to go there for all my sh*t. Plus since i didn't i still get employee discount even tho im no longer an employee!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> i don't know much about adonis plecos but i've read the are agressive. Would it house well with a clown knife and some pike characins? Also, what would be an appropriate home for an adonis, would 180 gallons be large enough?
> [snapback]892414[/snapback]​


As far as agression goes, it depends on the fish' character, and more importantly on wheter it has enough private space. If cramped or constantly harassed, Adonis can be vicious, but that applies to many pleco's. If they have plenty of room and hiding places, it'll most likely just mind its own business (again like most pleco's).

For life, I'd say the minimum would be a 10ft long and at least 3ft deep tank.
But as said before, Adonis are slow growers: a 2ft long specimen is likely to be at least 10-15 years old, possibly even more.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks alot!







That little bit of information just sealed the deal in my mind and i think im gonna get an adonis that's 4" already for my 125 gallon. He'll share the tank with a clown knife fish,two slant nose gars and a freshwater barracuda. Adonis are my favorite plecos and ever since i got my job at the lps (4mnths ago) this pleco's been there,so it's gonna be like taking an old friend home.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Can someone show me a picture of the Adonis-Pleco?
A 3ft Pleco, I gotta see one!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

janus said:


> Can someone show me a picture of the Adonis-Pleco?
> A 3ft Pleco, I gotta see one!
> [snapback]927659[/snapback]​


Here you go - 90 cm./36" of poop machine (check out the Stingrays for comparison







)



















Taken from: http://discus.ms/fotogalleri_malar.asp


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

holy crap, that fish could suck up one of those rays like and algea wafer!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, this thing is huge!!!








Look at his side-flippers and what a massive head!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

that is huge man







is it only a salt water? type?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

werdna said:


> that is huge man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All pleco's are fresh water fish, and actually quite intolerant towards high salt levels - they should never be treated with salt if they get sick or injured.
And in case you wonder: those are fresh water stingrays...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ok that is what i was confused on bc i though stingrays were only salt water


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone show me a picture of the Adonis-Pleco?
> ...


that fish is so friggin big! its the same size a my lil bro! thats sad man...sick pleco dude..


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

oojit said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


Shouldnt a true adonis have its white spots still?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

acidWarp said:


> Shouldnt a true adonis have its white spots still?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... They grow out of them and become this enormous black spikey thing.


----------

